# Hilfe erwünscht



## andreas37 (18. Mai 2010)

Erstmal ein freundliches Hallo aus meiner Wahlheimat Brasilien. Ich lebe jetzt mittlerweile 3 Jahre hier und meine frühere Angelleidenschaft ist wieder erwacht. :vik:
Nun habe ich einfach folgendes Problem, bzw. die Qual der Wahl, aber ihr werdet mir bestimmt helfen können.

Es soll ein Echolot werden! 

Da die technischen Entwicklungen der letzten Jahre unbemerkt an mir vorbeigegangen ist habe ich absolut keine Ahnung welches. Auch die Suchfunktion hier hat mich nicht wirklich weitergebracht. Aber es geht um folgendes:

Bewegen werde ich mich ausschließlich in Küstengewässer. Also im Umkreis von ca. 30 Seemeilen. Hier gehts dann aber schon los. Tiefenbereich in denen ich mich dann so rumtreibe liegt zwichen 5 und 1000m. Wobei ich mich an den tiefen Stellen nicht für den Bodengrund interessiere sondern eher für den Bereich zwischen 50 und 200 Meter. 
Im Flachwasser, so bis 50 m, ist die Bodenbeschaffenheit dann wiederum sehr interessant für mich.
Als klitzekleine Einschränkung liegt mein Budget so bei 300 Euro incl. Versandkosten nach Deutschland. 
Mein Sohn kommt mich im Juli besuchen, und wird es dann mitbringen. 
Es sind also auch die preislich wesentlich günstigeren Geräte aus USA interessant. Einen Kauf hier vor Ort schließe ich aus. Man muß hier mindestens mit dem doppelten Preis rechnen.

Danke für eure Hilfe#6

Andreas


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe erwünscht*

Würde sagen lass Deinen Sohn oder ruf selbst bei http://www.angel-schlageter.de/ an und las Dich beraten, ist echt gut der Laden


----------



## andreas37 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe erwünscht*

Über die Firma bin ich hier beim lesen schon mehrmals gestolpert. 
Ich werde mich auch bestimmt dort informieren. Wobei mir beim stöbern auf deren Seite schon die beachtlichen Preise den Atem geraubt haben.
Ich habe aber unter anderem diesen Fred hier eröffnet um auch einige Meinungen ohne evtl. wirtschaftliches Interesse zu lesen. 

Andreas


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe erwünscht*

Ich habe keinerlei Interesse daran Dir iwas zu verkaufen, nur die von Dir genannten Tiefen sind schon etwas womit ich bis dato nie konfrontiert wurde, daher habe ich auf einen Fachman verwiesen.


----------



## gobio (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe erwünscht*

Kann mich meinem Vorredner anschließen. Ist schon sehr speziell der Bereich den Du abdecken möchtest. 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere fangen Echolote die z.B. nur bis 400m gehen bei größeren Tiefen an zu Spinnen und du siehst dann nix mehr (da wird Dir Herr Schlageter aber bestimmt besser helfen können)

Dann kommt hinzu das Du trotzdem gern auch in flachen Bereichen arbeiten möchtest und Dich dort die Struktur interessiert. 

Ich würde Dir an dieser Stelle nun das HDS 5 mit nem 200 / 50 khz Geber empfehlen. Wenn meine Aussage mit der Tiefe stimmt. Liegt dann aber auch etwas über Deinem Budget. 

Wenn es net mit der Tiefe stimmt reicht auch ein Humminbird 718 oder ein Lowrance Mark 5.

Aber ruf lieber mal bei Ihm an. Und die Preise sind im vergleich zu anderen in der Regel günstiger und Du hast jemanden der sich mit der Technik auskennt.


----------



## Briese (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe erwünscht*

Ich vermute, bei Tiefenbereichen um 1000m kommt nur ein Minensuchboot in Frage. Gibts aber nicht nicht für 300,- Eus.

Briese


----------



## andreas37 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe erwünscht*

Eagle Seafinder 640c DF soll lt. Hersteller bis 450m gehen. Bei Herrn Schlageter wird es bis 750 m angepriesen. Günstigster Preis den ich bisher habe liegt bei 330 Euronen aus Kanada incl. Versand ohne Zoll.
Die HDS Geräte sind bestimmt was tolles aber leider nicht in meinem Preisrahmen. Ab 500 Euro mit dem 50/200 Dingsbums incl. Versand ohne Zoll.
Außerdem hab ich es nicht so mit der Technik. So nen Gerät könnte mich leicht überfordern mit den ganzen Auswahlmöglichkeiten. 

Bis denne
Andreas


----------



## Dirk_001 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe erwünscht*

Hallo,
versuch mal noch ein Lowrance X-135 zu ergattern.
Gabs hier sensationell günstig und wäre eigentlich das was deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen würde.


> Bei Herrn Schlageter wird es bis 750 m angepriesen.


**Hust**

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## hulkhomer (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe erwünscht*

Mein Rat:
- Ruf bei verschiedenen Händlern an, und schildere ihnen deine Anforderungen
- Poste die jeweiligen Empfehlungen hier 
- Bilde dir ein Urteil aus den hier geposteten Statements und den Empfehlungen der Händler
- kauf dir das Echolot das dir am besten paßt (auch gerne bei einem der Onlinehändler, der freundliche vor Ort ist aber bestimmt auch über 500€ Umsatz erfreut)


----------



## fisso (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe erwünscht*



Dirk_001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> versuch mal noch ein Lowrance X-135 zu ergattern.
> Gabs hier sensationell günstig und wäre eigentlich das was deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen würde.
> **Hust**
> ...


Gerät nicht mehr lieferbar...sonst hätte ich auch sofort beim x135 zu geschlagen bei diesem preis...hatte mich nach x125 umgeschaut aber ein x135 unter 300€ hab ich nicht entdeckt bisher..schade


----------

